# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Best online site to buy Propecia ( Fin )?

## Jairus

Hi 

Not sure if this is allowed, but thought I would chance it anyway.

I have been quoted a very expensive price for the above from a well known outfit in the UK, and was wondering if there was a cheaper way to purchase it?

Thanks a lot

J

----------


## 2020

http://www.4rx.com
http://www.unitedpharmacies.com

^ those two are definitely legit. I can't vouch for any others

----------


## Jairus

> http://www.4rx.com
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.com
> 
> ^ those two are definitely legit. I can't vouch for any others


 Thanks for that 2020!

----------


## TheNitwon

Do they not prescribe generic Proscar in the UK? I think the best way to get it is through your local pharmacy. That way you can get it at your convenience without having to wait for it to ship, there's no shipping charge and you know that what you're getting is legit. I wouldn't even order Tylenol from an online pharmacy.

----------


## TheNitwon

Also, I dunno how much it is in the UK, but here in the U.S. you can get generic finasteride 5mg for $9 (about &#163;5.6). That's for a 4 month supply when you cut the pills. I'd talk to your GP about it.

----------


## Jairus

> Do they not prescribe generic Proscar in the UK? I think the best way to get it is through your local pharmacy. That way you can get it at your convenience without having to wait for it to ship, there's no shipping charge and you know that what you're getting is legit. I wouldn't even order Tylenol from an online pharmacy.


 Yep I agree, but Im Irish so there would be shipping involved anyway.
I will look into the proscar situation in Ireland. I was living in London so I always got my topicals local.

Thanks for reply.

----------


## 67mph

Just got my first batch in today from UKFinasteride, i have usually bought from Pharmadoctor.co.uk and been happy with the service, only recently have i decided to go to another source and anxious about swopping over, though i'm gonna get on with it and take the pills.

----------


## Jairus

> Attachment 13929Just got my first batch in today from UKFinasteride, i have usually bought from Pharmadoctor.co.uk and been happy with the service, only recently have i decided to go to another source and anxious about swopping over, though i'm gonna get on with it and take the pills.


 57

Do you need a prescription for buying Fin from pharmadoctor and ukfin?
Sorry if its a dumb question but I have never purchased medicine online before.

Thanks a lot

----------


## Spex

If you purchase via www.ukfinasteride.info Dr Singh is a registered GP in the UK and will perscribe it for you. There is a questionaire you need fill in online and you can also speak to him. 

Its the most reliable UK source in my opinion and the level of service is excellent. I get my 1mg finpecia from Dr Singh through his site.

Best 
SPEX

----------


## chrisdav

Jairus.

I would strongly suggest you look at uk.finasteride.

Countless forum members from this one and other major ones order their finasteride from there.

I have used their services for a long while and the service is great, price is affordable and completely legitimate.

Spex, who is a hair loss veteran and consultant for Dr Feller and Dr Lindsey, uses them personally and has the link attached to his website.

----------


## jpm

+1 for ukfinasteride.info

they are very reliable, 100% legitimate and fast service!

----------


## Jairus

> If you purchase via www.ukfinasteride.info Dr Singh is a registered GP in the UK and will perscribe it for you. There is a questionaire you need fill in online and you can also speak to him. 
> 
> Its the most reliable UK source in my opinion and the level of service is excellent. I get my 1mg finpecia from Dr Singh through his site.
> 
> Best 
> SPEX


 Spex

Many thanks for the info - much appreciated

J

----------


## Jairus

> Jairus.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you look at uk.finasteride.
> 
> Countless forum members from this one and other major ones order their finasteride from there.
> 
> I have used their services for a long while and the service is great, price is affordable and completely legitimate.
> 
> Spex, who is a hair loss veteran and consultant for Dr Feller and Dr Lindsey, uses them personally and has the link attached to his website.


 Ditto Chris

Thanks

J

----------


## Jairus

> +1 for ukfinasteride.info
> 
> they are very reliable, 100% legitimate and fast service!


 Thritto jpm  :Smile:  ( making up words here! )

Thanks

J

----------


## Spex

No worries.  :Cool:

----------


## jackk

+1 for UKfinasteride from me too.  The site might look a bit dodgy to some, but it really is the real deal.  You won't have any problems.

----------


## chrisis

Personally I'm not sure about them after this response.

Dubious and confusing.

----------


## Spex

I heard from one Irish guy that they are now shipping to Ireland which is great news for Irish guys as notoriously difficult to get hold of Finasteride there :Cool:

----------


## UKresponder

> I heard from one Irish guy that they are now shipping to Ireland which is great news for Irish guys as notoriously difficult to get hold of Finasteride there


 Excellent service;

Hey Spex just to I  had an Irish friend  I referred him over ukfinasteride and he got his meds within a few days  - I think he said it was less than 5 days from email to meds in his door.   He was well happy and found the service to be quick and reliable said that he would use again no issues.  

Those Irish guys must have a ightmare gettin the meds or something??

best,

UK R

----------


## Spex

Good for him. I concur its great news for Irish guys that Dr Singh can ship out to them  :Cool: 

I hope you are well and growing in soon.

Best 
Spex

----------


## chrisis

Any comment on my email spex? I'm still searching for a finasteride dealer until that's cleared up. It's an odd reply, don't you think?

----------


## Spex

Chris, 

I think if you cant afford or willing to pay for the supplies offered mate through them then simply purchase your supply from another source, its that simple. Im sure they have their reasons based on overheads and cost of Dr's time/prescription fee. If they give it away to you at that price and cater to your request then they would have to give it to everyone. Dr Singh is running a business at the end of the day and will have his own reasons, ones i'm not aware of has have nothing to do with them. I recommend him as he has proven to be a great reliable source of Finasteride to many in the UK time and time again.

It simply sounds to me like he isnt prepared to sell such a small amount to you as will make little to no profit so not worth his time and resources.

Simply buy elsewhere if you cant afford or only want a tiny amount and don't want to pay his charges which in my opinion are minimal for the very efficient service he provides.

Best 
Spex

----------


## chrisis

It's more a question of common sense. As you know, some people (including me) who take finasteride have side effects. My intention was to try it at a lower dose from a supplier I can trust, but 12 months at 1mg is far too much, and even 6 months' worth would be 2 years' supply of medication at 0.25mg. 

It doesn't make any sense to buy &#163;150 worth of a drug that I may immediately suffer side effects on and can't take any longer. I accept that hairloss is an expensive game, but it need not be a stupid one.

My offer of a &#163;15 premium on half a 6 month supply should more than offset any prescription costs etc. 

I checked some other sources and it seems they're pretty expensive comparatively anyway. 

ukfinasteride 14 month supply (5mg) &#163;210
united pharmacies 14 month supply (5mg) &#163;212
pharm4all 20 month supply (5mg) &#163;70
4rx 15 month supply (5mg) &#163;56

Anyway, I'll try somewhere else. Thanks.

----------


## chrisis

> http://www.4rx.com
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.com
> 
> ^ those two are definitely legit. I can't vouch for any others


 Thanks for those 2020. Seems by price comparison 4rx is substantially cheaper than many other sites I've seen, as much as a quarter of the price  :EEK!:  someone somewhere along the line is making a LOT of money.

Before I go ahead and purchase, can you explain why these sites are definitely legit? Do you buy from 4rx yourself?

Thanks  :Cool:

----------


## Spex

There are many sites out there 'selling' drugs. How does anyone know for sure which are legitimate and which aren't. Many have had fingers burnt in the past buying cheap fake meds online. Not all meds sites sell authentic drugs. FACT. If you find one that does then thats great especially in light of your objective to simply "sample the goods"

I know many UK guys take real comfort however in the fact that purchasing and speaking directly to a UK registered GP in person is important to them and me especially when embarking on purchasing prescribed medication and as a result of this prepared to pay a relatively small amount more(compared to cheap automated websites) for the level of service and reassurance.

I recommend Dr Singh as I know for a fact he is legit and i buy my meds from him and prepared to pay a few quid more to avoid any uncertainty or doubt. 

If you feel you can get your meds cheaper and its 100&#37; legit go for it but right now I know I would rather know 100% who I am buying my medication from and to be able to speak to them in person and know it's from a legitimate source especially when it's only 200 quid for a years + supply which is recommend dosage.

Regardless to all the above i have a simple solution for your problem :Cool: 

Simply speak to your own GP in person and see in light of your informed position if he/she will prescribe you 1mg Propecia tablets (1 months supply normally &#163;50 approx) then based on your own plan to cut into 1/4 you will have a 4 months supply of branded Propecia for &#163;50. Job done. :Smile: 

Failing that and it still seems like too much money you could request he/she prescribe you 5mg Proscar which will only cost you &#163;7.85 and will give you several months supply at 0.25mg dosage.

If i can help further feel free to email me as always.

Best 
Spex

----------


## chrisis

> Simply speak to your own GP in person and see in light of your informed position if he/she will prescribe you 1mg Propecia tablets (1 months supply normally £50 approx) then based on your own plan to cut into 1/4 you will have a 4 months supply of branded Propecia for £50. Job done.


 That seems like the perfect solution!

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Spex

No worries. Any issues bell me  - here to help!
Spex

----------


## UKresponder

To answer your concerns;  yes you do need a prescription to get any form of finasetride in the UK.   An online consultation questionaire what is required to issue a prescription you will see most online sites do this.  ukfinasteride.info give out year long prescriptions , which saves you money in the long run as much of the cots is gone towards the time for teh consulting Gp to review the consultation, righ the prescription and the admin etc to get from the pharamcy then shipped out.  Incidently I have used Ukfinasteride for over 2 years and they get them meds to you within a few days of payment.  All genuine boxed medication.

best,

uk R

----------


## JK87

Hello, this is my first post here. I am looking to buy some finasteride, and I don't know if I want to get it from the sites that 2020 recommended as they are based out of Hong Kong and India. Some background on myself. I am 25 and started going bald in my early twenties. I have previously used actual propecia about a year ago and it definitely was working for me, but as I was getting it from the Belgravia Centre it became way to expensive. Its crazy that I did not check around more before going under treatment with them. I would love to get some from the site ukfinasteride that Spex mentioned but I am in the United States and they do not ship finasteride to the United States. Do any of you know of any sites like ukfinasteride that may ship to the United States. Also I tried going to a dermatologist and she did not want to prescribe propecia to me because she thought it would be to expensive for me to and because she thought I was really young. Also I had my hair cut short so when she examined my hair she thought it did not look like I was in the advanced stages of male pattern baldness and that I should wait and determine if I should really wanted to start taking it. Well now months later my hair has become the worst it has been. I tried using procerin and provillus pills after I was off of the propecia but they did not help at all really. Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## 67mph

I was on Propecia (the real deal) for 2 years and changed to Finpecia March this year not to save money really but on the basis of peoples feedback, anyway i feel i've taken a few steps back, i've just this weekend ordered my Propecia from my original source as i'm convinced i was going through an unwanted shed from the crossover to Finpecia which scared the living shit out of me and possibly (& permantely) killed the hair i'd saved in the last 2 years, damn it!!

So, my advice, stick to what you think is working and pay the money.

I'm so pissed off about this as we've all felt about it at some point, pissed off.

----------


## CND23

I've really got to start ordering generic Fin online I just can't afford propecia anymore. I was registering at ukfinasteride.info until the video where it states they only ship U.K. Does anyone have any advice on a second option because i live in the U.S. I've never ordered any meds online so I figured I'd ask some good sources. Should I use 4RX they ship worldwide and 2020 said they're legit, or somewhere else? I appreciate any advice.

----------


## 67mph

I'm bumping this old thread as i'm a little desperate.

As Dr Singh and UKfinasteride is no longer, where's those that were using this avenue, getting their Finpecia?

I'm going to continue to use my branded Propecia but was using Finpecia every other day between Propecia to save some cash.

Ideas?

----------


## CND23

I use getcanadiandrugs.com. They're an online Canadian pharmacy and they do require a doctors script BUT I don't have to worry about all the online Finasteride scam bullshit anymore. They also will beat any legitimate Canadian pharmacy prices. As long as your within their shipping areas you will probably never be asking this question again. My Doc faxes a script to them and I'm able to buy a year supply. It's a little more expensive then what you probably were paying but hey, they'll be their when you go back lol. And I don't know about the rest but say goodbye to hidden charges and credit fraud. 

By the way their generic Fin is finpecia. I usually call and order to request Dr.Reedys Finax and it's usually something like a $14 upcharge. Good Luck

----------


## marcelmm

> I use getcanadiandrugs.com. They're an online Canadian pharmacy and they do require a doctors script BUT I don't have to worry about all the online Finasteride scam bullshit anymore. They also will beat any legitimate Canadian pharmacy prices. As long as your within their shipping areas you will probably never be asking this question again. My Doc faxes a script to them and I'm able to buy a year supply. It's a little more expensive then what you probably were paying but hey, they'll be their when you go back lol. And I don't know about the rest but say goodbye to hidden charges and credit fraud. 
> 
> By the way their generic Fin is finpecia. I usually call and order to request Dr.Reedys Finax and it's usually something like a $14 upcharge. Good Luck


 If I have a precription for "Propecia", does that mean I can't buy the cheaper Finasteride instead to save some money? Would I have to get a different prescription from my Doctor?

----------


## rockman

The cheapest finastide i've found so far in UK is boots the chemist. If you buy the 3 month prescription it works out about £30.

I am interested in getting a cheaper genuine generic equivalent such as finpecia, or even some proscar and 'quartering it', however i'm a bit wary of buying from sites that require you to give card details (instead of allowing paypal payments) and don't have a trading address displayed.

Keep me informed if you come across any suppliers that are safe to use that are cheaper than boots, as the £1 a day cost is still a lot of money at the moment.

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I personally get my stuff from inhouse.  I haven't had the pills tested or anything, but am pretty confident the stuff is legit.  If it isn't, then the kirkland minoxidil I am using is pretty effective.

----------


## marcelmm

> I use getcanadiandrugs.com. They're an online Canadian pharmacy and they do require a doctors script BUT I don't have to worry about all the online Finasteride scam bullshit anymore. They also will beat any legitimate Canadian pharmacy prices. As long as your within their shipping areas you will probably never be asking this question again. My Doc faxes a script to them and I'm able to buy a year supply. It's a little more expensive then what you probably were paying but hey, they'll be their when you go back lol. And I don't know about the rest but say goodbye to hidden charges and credit fraud. 
> 
> By the way their generic Fin is finpecia. I usually call and order to request Dr.Reedys Finax and it's usually something like a $14 upcharge. Good Luck


 Sheesh!  Getcanadiandrugs doesn't ship to Canada!

Does anyone know where I can buy real propecia or proscar online and ship to Canada??

----------


## CND23

lol marcelmm, that is pretty whacky.. but if you live in Canada I'd try a local pharmacy if you have a script. That's why their are so many online Canadian pharmacies because Canadian drugs are much more cost effective then the US. Have you tried a local pharmacy? I can't see why the price would be much different then an online Canadian pharmacy, unless they don't have a generic brand. US pharmacies actually just started filling propecia scripts with generic Dr.Reddys but it is still an arm and a leg like $70.. See if your local Canadian pharmacies use generic Fin would be my advice. Good Luck

----------


## 67mph

Pharmadoctor

----------


## jeremyo

Some of those sites recommended are not good ones.  http://www.24tablets.com is good very professional and they
dont ask for a prescription either.

----------


## Sanders

Hello all, Just putting my 2 cents worth in. I am 26 and I had some hair loss. I have started using Finasteride and right away after starting (less than a week!) I noticed that I have hair loss no more. Even when I intentionally try to pull my hair out! For help to grow new hair, well I have used this medicine for about 4 months and I can say YES it works but gradually. I bought it online with cheap price without a prescription.

----------


## Remy

Am amazed at the cavalier attitude to your personal health all!

Finasteride 1mg (or 5mg) is prescription only. If you are buying from a website that is not fully licensed and regulated you could be buying expensive fakes or sub-standard products.

Fully regulated services obtain medicines where each batch produced has been quality assessed. Approved medicines are then subject to a regulated/recorded supply chain from manufacturer, to importer, to wholesaler/distributor, to pharmacy and finally to you.

By ordering from non-licensed unregulated websites you put not only your health at risk but also your personal details and payment card details.

Finasteride 1mg is available from regulated services in the UK/EU from as little as 55p to 60p each, so why bother with cowboy services??

See a price comparison table from one of those suppliers:

www.doctorfox.co.uk/hair-loss-treatments/#prices

----------


## WilliamWillason

I think buying finasteride online is safe. I have been buying finasteride for three years in an online pharmacy and have never had any problems. I buy here - http://bestmedicalstore.com/  . Maybe there are really websites that sell fake.

----------


## Rashid Azar

> I think buying finasteride online is safe. I have been buying finasteride for three years in an online pharmacy and have never had any problems. I buy here - http://bestmedicalstore.com/  . Maybe there are really websites that sell fake.


 well, yes some web site really can sell fake/placebo, but on this https://vafameg.com/ store i ordered by myself and its real thing even without prescription

----------


## MatthewKeen

Propecia contains finasteride. So my suggestion is don't go for branded propecia opt for generic propecia ( http://www.medstorerx.com/generic-propecia.aspx ). I personally purchase medication from this store only. The advantage of purchasing generic medicines is that they are very cheap as compared to branded ones and have the same chemical composition. Hope it helps.

----------


## anarki

Are there any online pharmacies where you can buy generic propecia (eg. Finpecia) without perspiction?

----------


## Rashid Azar

> Are there any online pharmacies where you can buy generic propecia (eg. Finpecia) without perspiction?


 Hello, any of web site above your post like https://vafameg.site/ or https://stop4rx.com

----------


## anarki

Anyone used alldaychemist or reliablerxpharmacy before? (same company btw) Their prices are so low it's a bit suspicious.
(I think my other entry got deleted, not sure why)

----------


## Rashid Azar

> Anyone used alldaychemist or reliablerxpharmacy before? (same company btw) Their prices are so low it's a bit suspicious.
> (I think my other entry got deleted, not sure why)


 well, on reddit a lot of good feedback about alldaychemist but as for me its all the same

----------


## anarki

> well, on reddit a lot of good feedback about alldaychemist but as for me its all the same


 Alldaychemist seems legit, the problem is that they only accept wire transfer. I have no idea what's that and how to do it, and apparently I can't process that payment method online.

----------


## Rashid Azar

> Alldaychemist seems legit, the problem is that they only accept wire transfer. I have no idea what's that and how to do it, and apparently I can't process that payment method online.


 What can i say, just buy on any other web site. Last year i bought several times proscar from this store https://stop4rx.com . I found them on reddit.com/r/tressless/ with promo code: "reddit" 15% Payment method visa and mastercard. For me its good enought and pretty cheap

----------


## Ahab

You better Google Post Finasteride Syndrome (PFS) first.  Sufferers have even formed their own website: http://www.pfsfoundation.org

----------


## nobaldio

> Hello all, Just putting my 2 cents worth in. I am 26 and I had some hair loss. I have started using Finasteride and right away after starting (less than a week!) I noticed that I have hair loss no more. Even when I intentionally try to pull my hair out! For help to grow new hair, well I have used this medicine for about 4 months and I can say YES it works but gradually...


 Thanks a lot. They gave a 10% coupon code "*HAIRSAVE*".

----------


## JohnSite

Tbh the cheapest place to get Finasteride is Pharmica

Its a  good price plus their delivery times are good.

----------


## Camienard

Guys, don't you know where could I actually find Propecia  right now?! I need it really quick, however I cannot find it anywhere. A friend of mine recommended me a certain website, however I cannot find anything in there, the only Propecia box that was for sale in there, was sold in less than 5 minutes! I am really desperate and annoyed by that! I do not know what to do anymore, I really need it! Actually, I have found some Propecia for sale on a certain website, however it is pretty ... dubious, and I do not trust that site. They do not even have their SKAG Campaigns set up properly, so I am afraid that I could get scammed.

----------


## miclejack

erectile dysfunction pills Most need 30 to an hour to begin working. The quickest-acting ED drug is avanafil, which can begin delivering perceptible results shortly assuming you use a moderate to the high portion of the prescription.

----------


## elenapatrick

I shop online using this service, which also offers discounts. while utilizing this code.*"Embark coupon coupons," I'll get whatever I need for my pet.

----------


## ricko12

So nice friend.Nice work bgmi 19 patch note
Gamer headset: 6 models for games and their differences
RX 6600 vs RTX 3050: Compare AMD and Nvidia Graphics Cards for better gaming performance.
Overwatch 2 will have a second open beta in June; see details
New PS Plus arrives: see games of each plan and prices
How to build and how much would it cost to build a gaming pc?
which country made pubg

----------

